# Hope I'm not boring you



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a few more of my smaller pieces. Small, but a heck of a lot of fun to make.
:laughing:


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm sure I speak for most when I say, you can never bore me when showing me beautiful pieces of work such as those.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucas54 said:


> I'm sure I speak for most when I say, you can never bore me when showing me beautiful pieces of work such as those.
> 
> :thumbsup:



I second that emotion.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope others share your sentiments. I truly enjoy making smaller intricate pieces just as much as the larger ones.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Keep it up Kenbo...those are really nice...what a tallent!!! Rick


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Man, I love that talent. Never bored looking at that kind of work.

RLH

PS/ Do you want to sell that fish piece???? Love it, Better yet (with your permission) I will attempt to make it.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I was thinking that same thing, RLH, only in a trout...

Very nice work. It's not the size of the piece in my opinion. It's what's put into it and thats got to be a lot put into those pieces for sure. Slapping together a few rectangles to make a huge bookcase, china cabinet, or entertainment center compared to cutting those little leaves in that clock? The china cabinet is a cake walk in comparison...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

For sure not boring. I love the fish. Red


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Would you be willing to either sell the single horse intarsia or make a new one. Just looking for the horse minus the other detail. This would be a nice addition to one of my shadow boxes for a retiring Navy Mustang. If you are not interested in selling, would you mind telling me where you got the pattern. Your work is really impressive. Thanks. -Al


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice work, I never get tired of looking at another wood workers art.

Bruce.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful and intricate work Kenbo. I love your intarsia.

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Al, I'm not sure where you are located or if shipping would even be an option but I can certainly give you the information about where I got the project. Give me a day or so. I have these things catalogued and I have to look it up.
Ken


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Incredible work, Kenbo*

I don't have that kind of patience anymore. Actually, not since I gave up weed. LOL
Seriously, really great work. The kind that could never get boring.
Heck. I can't even draw so I'm dead in the water before I even get to the first tool.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

That's not talent. That's a God given gift. Now make a loudmouth in Lake Casitc jumping on a trout minnow. That's what the state feeds them. How did you do the intricate inside carving around the clock?


----------



## J.Tizzle (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa, I'm loving the intarsia!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The intricate work in the grapevine clock is done with a scroll saw. I have the DeWalt dw788 model. It is an awesome saw. All of the other angle cutting was done on either a mitre saw or a table saw.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Kenbo,
Would you mind shooting me a note on where you got the intarsia horse pattern? 

Also, have you ever done the ""Running Wild" Horse Intarsia before? Just curious to find out how difficult that one might be to do. Thanks.


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

That's some artistry , you bet . Clock is spectacular .
The bass thing is way cool .
I'm allergic to horses . 
:thumbsup:

Bud


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Man if I lived to be 100 I couldnt come close to your skill.You are an artist!Itchy/Gary


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I might as well put my tools away and clock out cause that is some unreal talent you have.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet job. That fish is stunning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Ken,
Hate to bother, but would you mind looking up where you got the horse pattern from. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Ken,
> Hate to bother, but would you mind looking up where you got the horse pattern from. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks!


 
No bother at all. I have sent you a private message. I hope that it helps.
Ken


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats really cool. Lotsa talent.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't think I was ever going to take my eyes off of that stuff. Definately not boring. Humbling, but not boring.

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rocklobster said:


> I didn't think I was ever going to take my eyes off of that stuff. Definately not boring. Humbling, but not boring.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob, it's no Star Wars toy, but I like it.
:laughing:
Ken


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

how did you make the fish all different colours? is it just stained?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Although intarsia is usually done using differnet wood species. I kind of cheated on this one. I couldn't get the wood that I liked so I made the entire bass out of pine. I used different methods of colouring the wood. From spray paint (the white gills) to wood stain (parts of the reeds) to a 50/50 mixture of paint and varsol (the green for the fish) to burning the wood with a blow torch. The lower upright with the drastic grain difference. There are many other ways that you could colour them. You are only limited to your imagination. Give it a try.
Ken


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

Ken,
Your work is amazing - and it is very inspiring, so I hope you will keep posting your work! All my friends in Cheyenne would be drooling for that horse - and the fish too, since we have some world class fly fishing out here! Thanks again. Susan:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Susan, I appreciate the kind words. It's always nice when work that I have done is enjoyed by others. A lot of the pieces that I do are actually designed by someone else but I try to put my own little touches and modifications in every piece that I make.
Ken


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

amazing Ken.....wow....absolutely gorgeous work.....you have an incredible talent my friend......


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful pieces! I love everything. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## granimal (Jan 26, 2009)

Kenbo, I just cant get over how wonderfull those pieces are. I cannot even fathom being able to make anything like them.

The fish is particularly spectacular. How did you do the weeds?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

granimal said:


> The fish is particularly spectacular. How did you do the weeds?


The weeds are cut one at a time and then shaped on the spindle sander. Once they are finish sanded, they are glued together to form what you see in the picture. It's time consuming, but worth it.
Ken
(oh yeah, thanks for the kind words)


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you have the fish scene pattern? I sure would like one of those if you have a link or any details on it.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Kenbo

You have inspired me. I have wanted to try intarsia for years, and looking at your projects finally gave me the boot in the behind. I am working on a bald eagle with a four foot wingspan. 
Challenging. fun, intriguing, and interesting. I am on a major learning curve, but I am totally enjoying it.

Gerry


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*wow!*

never in my wildest dreams could i do anything as beautiful and talented as your work! fantastic! julie


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I am working on a bald eagle with a four foot wingspan.


This is one that I did from Wildwood designs a while back. It wouldn't happen to be this one would it?
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-intarsia-piece-6549/
If you have any questions or need some help in any way, just let me know. I'd be glad to help you out.
Ken


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Good lord, man. You sleep in a tree with a woodworking book under your pillow, don't you? :laughing: (I do, but it doesn't help me).
Incredible woodworking.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

*outstanding!*

Wow Ken, I am really inspired. Thanks for sharing your work man.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> This is one that I did from Wildwood designs a while back. It wouldn't happen to be this one would it?
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-intarsia-piece-6549/
> If you have any questions or need some help in any way, just let me know. I'd be glad to help you out.
> Ken


 That is gorgeous Ken. :thumbsup: The one I am doing is a little different, showing pretty well full spread on both of the wings. I am doing it out of cedar for wings and feathers, maple for the tail feathers, and arbutus for the head and beak. I am finishing it with clear satin wb poly because I really want to see the grain and natural wood colours.
Do you mount your intarsia to a panel, or make the pieces thick enough to stand alone? I decided to mount mine to 1/4 inch ply wood because the pieces are pretty thin, and need some support.
If I can ever figure out how to post pictures I will do so, but I feel like I am still in the stone age every time I try to get my pictures from the computer to my posting.:furious:

Gerry


----------

